# Wild Mushroom and Pork Manicotti



## foodnelson (Mar 19, 2014)

*Wild Mushroom and Pork Manicotti *

Today, I decided to go to a local community lake and fish for some Rainbow Trout. My plan was to catch my limit of fresh trout and the make a delicious dish for a Sunday evening dinner. It was a beautiful early spring day with temperatures in the high 50's and a southern breeze hinting at tomorrow’s predicted rain and snow storm. The conditions were perfect for a good day of fishing, the weather was perfect, the lake had just recently been planted with 250, 18 + inch trout, and there were 50 fellow anglers all trying their luck on this perfect day. Unfortunately, the fish were not as enamored with today as I was. After four hours of casting lures, jigs, flies and bait, I did not even have a single bite. It is indeed a rare day when I don't at least catch some kind of fish!

Since the fish were not cooperating, I had to come up with an alternative plan for dinner tonight. After a few minutes of thought, I came up with the following recipe. My freezer still had some wild pork sausage from a previous wild hog hunt in Southeastern Utah. I had also picked up half a pound of local wild Yellow Foot Mushrooms the previous day. I decided to make a Wild Mushroom and Pork Manicotti Pasta dish. This is a simply recipe that includes wild pork sausage, Yellow Foot Mushrooms, Parsley, homemade tomato sauce, Ricotta Cheese, Manicotti Pasta tubes, Salt and Pepper to taste. I have included a short video of the recipe for your viewing. This recipe turned out to be a big hit at the Sunday dinner table. I highly recommend you make this recipe in the very near future. Don't worry if you do not have access to wild Yellow Foot Mushrooms or wild pork sausage. Regular Button or Portabello Mushrooms and domestic country pork sausage are a great alternative.

Ingredients
1 box Manicotti pasta tubes
15 ounces of Ricotta Cheese
½ cup of parsley
½ pound of wild pork sausage – domestic country sausage also works
Yellow Foot Mushrooms
1-2 cups Mozzarella Cheese
1 quart homemade or bottled tomato spaghetti sauce
Salt and Pepper


----------

